

Ask YC: What is the salary range for a proj manager or tech lead in Seattle - pinglocalhost

I am getting a job offer there and I want to know what the range of salaries are. Please do not say that I look at salary.com. Ball-park figures will do.<p>I really appreciate your responses.
======
pinglocalhost
<http://www.salarydom.com/index.htm> use this, i do not know whether this data
is actually good, but better than nothing. seems accurate to a degree.

------
sohail
This isn't a job board.

Edit: Oh wait, just saw the "jobs" link.

